# Cyclogest Pessaries



## jojo74 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,

I am on day 3 of the pessaries and am having real problems with constipation and piles already. I have IBS so suffer from constipation at the best of times so I knew taking cyclogest could make it worse but I haven't even had embryo transfer yet and its bad! Due for ET tomorrow and they suggest to continue with it rectally for several days afterwards.

Do you have any suggestions of what I could take to help? I am already doing the fibre/diet/fluids thing but to no avail. I worry that straining after transfer could affect implantation.

Thanks

jojo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi jojo,

Keep up plenty of fluids, you may need to resort to laxatives to help keep things moving. Lactulose is fine to take but relies on plenty of fluid intake and takes about 48 hours to work. If you need somethig quicker acting then might need to resort to a glycerin suppository. You should check with clinic first. Don't worry about any straining affecting implantaiton, that won't make any difference.

Hope you get some relief x


----------

